# Flight 93: Too much too soon??



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

Just watched this trailer... http://www.apple.com/trailers/universal/united93/large.html
This film's trailer has been yanked out of a number of theaters before it was even shown. Creating tremendous controversy and sending internet blogs and buzz spirial out into orbit with the sheer numbers. As this article shows: http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzz_log/?fr=fp-buzz-more

Gotta wonder... gonna watch it? Not? Why?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, and Yes. Too much, too soon. I think the wounds are still too fresh and the feelings still too touchy for this type of a movie to be successful at this time.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll probably watch it. But, yes! I think it is too soon.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Yes, and Yes. Too much, too soon. I think the wounds are still too fresh and the feelings still too touchy for this type of a movie to be successful at this time.


Yes, even for me... watching the trailer... knowing what will happen... seeing (actors portraying) the terrorists...waiting ... the last moments of the flight... to fade out.... 
My stomach tightened and twisted a little. With the memory of that morning.

But this is Hollywood... we all knew that eventually they would get around to it. Calling it honoring the dead by telling their story... perhaps they need to wait a generation... or three before taking it up to the silver-screen. 

Yes that terrible day is still too near. I lost no family, no friends that I know that day... but still the loss of fellow Americans and the answers to unanswered questions... that'll probably never be answered.... 

It'll be interesting to see how this film will be received once it's released... if ever.


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 6, 2006)

My friends and I saw the "Flight 93" trailer a couple nights ago.  We were all very disturbed by it, and agreed that it hit a *little* too close to home for us, especially because that flight crashed in Pennsylvania.  

One of my brothers lived a couple miles away from the Pentagon, and actually HEARD the plane crash into the structure.

I also knew one of the flight attendants in one of the planes that hit the World Trade Center.  We had an active (platonic) friendship at one point.

I knew that a movie about 9-11 would be inevitable, but I didn't think it would happen *this* soon.  I'm not planning on watching this movie.


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Sorry for taking over this thread, but since we're on the same "subject"...  No, I won't see the movie either.  Another movie I won't watch and I saw the trailors for is "World Trade Center".  It's bad when the previews alone depress you.  It had one scene where this firefighter that was trapped had written a note saying I love you.  The theater was so quiet right from the start of that preview, you could almost hear a pin drop.  Wounds are still too fresh for the movies to be much of a hit.  Anyone else?


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 21, 2006)

Yes I will probably watch it, and it's not too soon. America needs to keep this memory fresh in our minds. We tend too forget things too easily in this country.


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

I don't think we need to be reminded of these types of events.  How could we possibly forget?  I just see this as Hollywood greed.  There is no tribute that could possibly be paid be making this type of film.  It's even worse than those ridiculous "Let's Roll" t-shirts & stickers that were everywhere just after the crash.

Personally, I will not see it.


----------



## green meanie (May 21, 2006)

I won't be seeing it. Without a doubt, it's way too much and way too soon for me.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 21, 2006)

I only see movies with aliens, spaceships, time-travleling androids or cheap action fights, so I probably won't catch this one


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

I hate depressing movies, period.   I was depressed over "Simon Birch"(sp?), to name one of many depressing movies.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 21, 2006)

Too soon, yes.  Everyone remembers it, and they are going to create a fictional storyline based on real events and piss a lot of people off.  I think it's fairly safe to say they won't try to stick to factually accurate stuff, no they are going to try and create a sad story based around the leading actors.

If this was a documentry that would be ok with me, but using a real event, a bad one, a recent one, and using it to plug what will be another cliched "by the formula" story is an insult to the movie goer IMO.


----------



## Jimi (May 21, 2006)

I don't think it is too much too soon, it is just trying to show what some see as  the story of heroes, or those who tried to save themselves and others. I understand that people will feel it to be too soon, and that is their opinion. They also have the choice not to watch it, just as others should have the choice to watch it. If the families of those on that flight have accepted this as produced, then it is there to be seen. It is not manditory as a patriot to see this movie, and should not become a politican statement to not see it. If people see this movie and are critical of it after, again that is a persons right to express their opinion. If someone expresses an opinion pro or con without seeing it, that seems hipocritcal and sounds like soap box talk. If this movie does not do well or if it is praised, should be measured by its content and not its supposed content along side emotional feelings such as , I don't want to remember right now. Anyone remember the Alamo, or is it too soon also? That's more than a generation or two removed. Just my opinion and I trust it may not settle well with some of you out there, and you all have the right to express your opinion for or (probably) against. PEACE


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Good opinions, Jimi.  As I stated, I won't watch it because it's not my kind of movie.  Is it too soon?  That's really a matter of opinion-  one I can see both sides of the argument to.  Part of me says too soon, the other doesn't...


----------



## Marginal (May 21, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Too soon, yes. Everyone remembers it, and they are going to create a fictional storyline based on real events and piss a lot of people off. I think it's fairly safe to say they won't try to stick to factually accurate stuff, no they are going to try and create a sad story based around the leading actors.


 
Just going by what I've read on it so far, it's not built around a main character, and there are no name actors in the flick. By the writeups, this isn't Ben Affleck's Pearl Harbor, another retelling of the Alamo etc. 

That's not saying it'll be worth seeing tho. I've personally never seen the point of watching a diasaster movie. Hurricane, Typhoon, Tidal Wave, Tornado, 10.5, Rocks for Heaven, Bird Flu Will Kill You To Death, Alive... I've never understood why anyone would want to watch a movie starring a diasaster as the main character, setting, and plot all at once.


----------



## mantis (May 21, 2006)

No not going to watch it.  After pearl harbor and the TV show 24 I learned not to watch movies/TV series based on sensetive topics.  I am not against or with the movie. I am just going to choose not to watch it.
Too soon?  I am not a fan of questioning the timing of things, so I say not too soon.


----------

